# Splitting Signal for HDTV?



## Fish_Stalker (Nov 24, 2005)

We got a new HDTV, but I don't want to take the plung and buy a HD-Tivo. I guess you could say I'm cheap($400 for a piece of equipment that the cable company loan you is outrageous). Anyway I'd really like to get to see the HD picture on our new TV, unfortunately it doesn't have a built in tuner. So I'm wondering if I can get the DTV HD receiver, split our incoming signals and run one set to the DTivo and the other to the DTV HD receiver? So what is the draw back of splitting the signal? and can I don this?


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Get a multiswitch. Two lines into the M/S and then up to four out. Two to the Tivo and one to the HD box. There is also a FAQ right at the top of the page that goes into all the details if you want more detailed info.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

You cannot split a satellite signal from one cable to two tuners. Each tuner needs a dedicated line to a dish/multiswitch. A multiswitch for oval dishes such as HD equipment requires needs four cables from the dish to a 4x, 5x or 6x multiswitch.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Fish_Stalker said:


> ($400 for a piece of equipment that the cable company loan you is outrageous).


 1. You get what you pay for. Read the reviews about the cable DVR's and you will understand. 2. With retention discounts, the final price can be well below $400.

-Robert


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot even multioswitch the two lines you have, you will lose the 110/119 sats, where some HD is.


----------



## sosaescobar (Sep 4, 2003)

I have two hd tvs. The three lnb satellite dish and a 4 port in, 8 port out multiswitch. I have one directtv hd tivo, two sony directtiv regular tivos and two dtv regular recievers. Everything works and I get all the satellites. But you must have the three lnb satellite dish to hit all three satellites.


----------



## jlbenson (Jan 8, 2006)

understanding that you cannot split a satelite signal...is there a way I can add receivers in a place that I basically cannot get more coax cable to? I have both LNB A and B from the sat going into a powered multswitch in the basement and then for reciver #4 out this goes into the attic (which is the only coax I can get up there). I was attempting to put another multiswitch on this single coax in the attic, but was only getting a few channels. Any ideas for how I can add another receiver from the single coax in the attic?
Thanks,


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

jlbenson said:


> is there a way I can add receivers in a place that I basically cannot get more coax cable to?


 And still use your multi-sat dish? No.



jlbenson said:


> I was attempting to put another multiswitch on this single coax in the attic, but was only getting a few channels.


 As stated in the LNB and MULTISWITCH FAQ's sticky, you can't do that.

-Robert


----------



## aceman263 (Jan 20, 2006)

I just bought a 19" HD Sony Wega LCD for my kitchen. I want the TV in the kitchen to show the same thing in my family room. Is it the best thing to buy a Gefen HDMI splitter and run an HDMI cable 50' (cost about $350) or just buy a reglular HDMI splitter and a 50' cable (cost about $200). I want to get the best possible HD picture at the most reasonable price. I am open to any suggestions...


----------



## aceman263 (Jan 20, 2006)

Can I even use a splitter or do I have to have a multiswitch?


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

aceman263 said:


> Can I even use a splitter or do I have to have a multiswitch?


 Did you read the multi-switch FAQ? They are used when adding more receivers than your dish can support.



aceman263 said:


> I am open to any suggestions...


 Go to the parent forum, AVS, and look in the HDTV Hardware section. That's the most appropriate place for this question.

-Robert


----------

